#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Somar em shell script

## ricardorocha

Alguem pode me dizer como somar duas variaveis (numeros) em shell.

Tenho uma variavel TAMANHO que recebe o retorno do comando wc -L e preciso adicinar 5 a ela.

Grato

----------


## Benzatti

Pode fazer assim:

var=`expr $TAMANHO + 5`

ou

var=$(($TAMANHO + 5))

----------


## Benzatti

Só lembrando que se vc der o comando:

wc -L arquivo.txt, vai retornar tb o nome do arquivo...

...entao eu fiz assim....no seu exemplo...

TAMANHO=`wc -L arquivo.txt | cut -f6 -d" "` #guarda so o tamanho
TAMANHO=`expr $TAMANHO + 5` #soma 5 no resultado

----------


## ricardorocha

Ficou redondo. Obrigado! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------

